# NYU - Tisch Grad Film Interviews



## h.cal (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone knows when NYU tells the Grad Film applicants whether or not they have got in. I think they interview in February so i guess we have to hear this month?

[EDIT - Tweaked topic title for relevance]


----------



## copenhagengirl (Jan 2, 2007)

I would like to know the answer to that question as well! Are you sure they interview? Some say yes and some no....


----------



## h.cal (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah their website says the choose 100 people to interview, then about 30 people get places?! i'd love to see the film you applied with- i read in another post you were going to put it on you tube?


----------



## copenhagengirl (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes I know that the website says that, I just read somewhere in here last year someone saying that they got in, and never had an interview - not sure though, come to think of it, that they applied to the grad programme...
I did a short film (7 minutes)called "MilaÂ´s Message" for my application. I will put it out there as soon as possible - sounds like a bad excuse but the computer it was made on chrashed, and I only have the none texted danish version, so as soon as I have time, I will make another texted version, just too busy right now with architecture!
Did you apply with a film too?


----------



## h.cal (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah i'll put it up soon too. oh well, please let me know if you hear anything from NYU!


----------



## copenhagengirl (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I guess weÂ´ll just have to wait then! Do you have a website with examples of your work? And are you happy with the program at tisch?


----------



## duders (Jan 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, I don't really like sharing my work that much. 

I am definitely happy with the program. The grad program really is a top-notch place to be and learn. The greatest thing about the program, is the faculty's ability to put together a great class of interesting people with varying knowledge of film. The class is made up of true individuals. Before coming to the program two years ago, I had never touched a camera. Within that time, I've made 4 films, and worked on dozens. Extremely talented people are abound, and everyone respects your vision and works hard to help you achieve it.

In this case, you can believe the hype.


----------



## copenhagengirl (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay, I so want to go!
It sounds really good...
Hope to see you there!


----------



## h.cal (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks for the info! is there any chance you can tell us a little about what your interview was like?(what did they ask you/how long did it last/how many people was it with?)


----------



## duders (Jan 18, 2007)

Everyone that I spoke to had varying interviews. Usually there are three faculty members present, some had four. In almost all of them, the chair of the department is there.

The interview is something that you can't really prepare for at all. The questions you are asked are designed to get you to talk about yourself and share your vision. I don't want to get to specific, because everyone had different questions asked. There are the obvious ones "Why do you want to come here?" and "What type of movies do you want to make?". The others really depend on what your answers are to their previous questions.

one technique that they also did was to show us a stock postcard of a picture. They then asked you to make up a story about that picture and tell them about it.

In general, you just need to be yourself. There definitely are no right answers, and the faculty is very friendly and nice.


----------



## DaveD (Jan 18, 2007)

I applied for the program as well.  I've been told by some that I'm a little young since I'm just now graduating undergrad.  Are there many in the program just out of undergrad?  
Also, do you know if grades are taken into much consideration if your undergrad degree isn't in film?


----------



## duders (Jan 19, 2007)

In general, most people are not fresh out of their undergrad degrees. In my class, there are about 2 or 3 people right out of undergrad. Not staggering numbers, but it's possible.

It's kind of up in there about grades. Most students in my year come from big name schools, and are clearly big academics. However, there are a few that definitely weren't top of the class and got in on originality. My grades are about average, but I think I'm in the minority.

Also, I think it's better if your undergrad degree isn't in film. As I've said before, there's only one person with an undergrad degree in film in my class.


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi...
I just called the admission office and they said they should be calling people for interviews sometime next month (February) and theyÂ´ll send the acceptance letters in March.

If any of you are called, please keep us updated!

Good luck!


----------



## copenhagengirl (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Eduardo, thanks for letting us know. I was just about to call myself! I guess you applied too? I will post here if I am lucky enough to get an interview... Tine


----------



## DaveD (Feb 1, 2007)

I'll do the same... though they never sent me a confirmation that they got my portfolio, so...


----------



## bloater (Feb 1, 2007)

Im another nail biting applicant who's been following the boards now for a smidgen of time. I called them about the portfolio confirmation sheet and they informed me that they discontinued sending them back just this year, and that they regret the confusion they have been causing students. But they had my name on their database, and im sure there will not be a problem with you either.
tbk


----------



## cmb (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey all, 

Finally! A place to obsess about prospects for an interview at NYU.


----------



## h.cal (Feb 1, 2007)

aah!arent you guys So nervous!? i am...anyway post here as soon as you hear something- also i notice there are lots of international students(like me) posting here- if any of us are lucky enough to get an interview i wonder if it has to be over the phone or if we can go to ny...


----------



## duders (Feb 2, 2007)

when I was interviewed, they gave you the choice of interviewing over the phone or in person in NYC (they won't pay for anything).

I decided to interview in person, and I think it was a wise decision. In fact, I would say that if you do get an interview you should come to NYC and do it in person: Out of all my classmates, no one did it over the phone.


----------



## cmb (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Duders,

You contribute quite prolifically on these boards -- and being the "inside man" (or woman) you've got an inteteresting perspective on this whole grad school thing. I read in one of your previous posts that only one of your classmates has an undergrad film degree but what kinds of experience, if any, do most of your peers have in filmmaking?


----------



## h.cal (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone knows when NYU tells the Grad Film applicants whether or not they have got in. I think they interview in February so i guess we have to hear this month?

[EDIT - Tweaked topic title for relevance]


----------



## DaveD (Feb 4, 2007)

I can't imagine doing it over the phone... I'm terrible on the phone.  Though I think it would seem that producers- like myself- have a bit of an edge.  That's what we do... meet with people and convince them to do our bidding.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Feb 4, 2007)

Just a word of advice... if you're a producer you NEED to be amazing on the phone.


----------



## duders (Feb 4, 2007)

cmb,

in general there is a varied past with my classmates. There are some that have made 35mm films, or DP'd professionally. 
There are others that have never touched a movie camera until the first week of orientation.

it's a mixed bag of people (intentionally constructed that way with faculty). However, it seems that most people have made at least a few shorts before coming to the grad program. Most people got in based on a reel of previous work submitted, so they must have a few productions under the belt.

once again, that's just a generalization, as some people are way more experienced, some are not.


----------



## duders (Feb 4, 2007)

> Originally posted by DaveD:
> I can't imagine doing it over the phone... I'm terrible on the phone.  Though I think it would seem that producers- like myself- have a bit of an edge.  That's what we do... meet with people and convince them to do our bidding.



I'd be careful DaveD, you'd be dealing with people that have interviewed hundreds of people and dealt with producers in the industry. I wouldn't try to convince anyone of anything, other than being yourself.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 7, 2007)

> Originally posted by duders:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by DaveD:
> I can't imagine doing it over the phone... I'm terrible on the phone.  Though I think it would seem that producers- like myself- have a bit of an edge.  That's what we do... meet with people and convince them to do our bidding.



I'd be careful DaveD, you'd be dealing with people that have interviewed hundreds of people and dealt with producers in the industry. I wouldn't try to convince anyone of anything, other than being yourself. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heh, I was only commenting on the fact that it seems unfair to interview someone who is charismatic in nature and then the generally non-personable cinematographer.  

Also, I'd be astonished to simply be called for an interview in the first place and regardless of what happens after that I'd be happy.



> Just a word of advice... if you're a producer you NEED to be amazing on the phone.


I've been doing ad sales since I was a freshman in college and I've always found that regardless  who is doing the selling better results always come from face to face meetings.  That being said, I'm working on my phone phobia, because meetings aren't always possible.


----------



## collegeeditor (Feb 8, 2007)

I just got called for an interview at NYU and I was wondering what to expect. Did anyone else get called for an interview?


----------



## copenhagengirl (Feb 9, 2007)

unfortunately not! which programme did you apply to?


----------



## bloater (Feb 9, 2007)

alrite guys,

just called susan carnival again to try and kill the suspense. Apparently some people have already been informed and others havn't. If you are an international student you will only get an email, and not a telephone call. Apparently they are also still looking through portfolios and deciding so some of the replies will not be given out until next week. so bummer weekend for all minus one. Otherwise dont know if they do the courtesy of sending emails to the 'better luck next timers'. 

tbk


----------



## collegeeditor (Feb 9, 2007)

I actually got called Wednesday morning but it took me a while to find this forum. I applied to the film grad program, but I don't remember if I specified anything else.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2007)

Hope theyÂ´re sending all the e-mails to the international students next week.

I really do.


----------



## Tima (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Collegeeditor, I have a few questions. I sent you a personal message. I wish that you would check your personal messages on this site and address my questions. YOu can open your personal messages by going to the home page and clicking on "personal zone" at the near-top right corner. Thanks. And Congrats!


----------



## collegeeditor (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Tima,

Regarding the questions you asked I just applied to the grad film program. I sent 2 short docs and 4 claymations. 
i hoped they would call but I didn't expect anything.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 13, 2007)

Not to be overeager, but... anything yet? Anyone?


----------



## DaveD (Feb 13, 2007)

Nothing here.


----------



## bloater (Feb 14, 2007)

nada. would rather face slow dripping chinese water torture on my forehead than this.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 14, 2007)

If I don't hear anything by friday I'm going to assume a rejection letter is in the mail.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 14, 2007)

Odds are someone here will get an invite... At least, I hope.


----------



## copenhagengirl (Feb 14, 2007)

I havenÂ´t heard anything either... Just to let you guys know - I applied last year, and did not get a rejection letter until april I think. A nice one though, that said that I was among one third of the applicants that survived the first cut... but of course - what can you do with that?!


----------



## duders (Feb 15, 2007)

OK Guys,

I went around the corner and asked a few questions, on behalf of a few people.

-they are either done or nearing completion of calling people in for interviews. Ms. Carnival is the one that's in charge of that, and I haven't seen her around to ask her.
-Interviews will be held from Feb20th to March 6th. (i.e. right around the corner)

So I guess if you haven't heard yet, there is still a bit of hope.


----------



## collegeeditor (Feb 15, 2007)

Do you think if I got an interview on the 20th thats a good sign or not? I was really hoping someone would give me some advice for the interview. I'm actually more excited than nervous now. Good luck everyone!


----------



## h.cal (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone knows when NYU tells the Grad Film applicants whether or not they have got in. I think they interview in February so i guess we have to hear this month?

[EDIT - Tweaked topic title for relevance]


----------



## duders (Feb 15, 2007)

> Originally posted by collegeeditor:
> Do you think if I got an interview on the 20th thats a good sign or not? I was really hoping someone would give me some advice for the interview. I'm actually more excited than nervous now. Good luck everyone!



i really don't think that it makes any difference to when you interview. it's probably random, or who she decides to call. 

advice for the interview: be yourself. don't try to impress anyone.


----------



## collegeeditor (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks alot!


----------



## bloater (Feb 15, 2007)

bah humbug. just called for the nth time and they're still not finalised yet for the interviews and they dont know when they are going to be finished either. so hang on tight kids, maybe were in for a bumpy ride. tbk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 15, 2007)

I suddenly find myself wishing I got better grades in college.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 15, 2007)

Damn it, Bloater. Hope is a dangerous thing to feed me with right now.
hehe.

But thanks for calling, man.


----------



## copenhagengirl (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay guys, just talked to Susan Carnival, she said that they recieved a very large number of applicants this year ( not sure if that was a standard phrase she just uses, or if it is in fact true ) and that they havenÂ´t finished choosing people for the interviews yet, but will probably finish within the next week or so... my conclusion : they donÂ´t know exactly when they will finish - so we will just have to wait! So ... hope and fear in a nice, well wrapped package! Good luck to everyone... Tine


----------



## Tima (Feb 16, 2007)

Collegeeditor: hope your interview goes well. Can I ask what your GPA was and if you applied right after undergrad?


----------



## collegeeditor (Feb 16, 2007)

Sure. I have a 4.0 and I've been out of school for a year come this May. 
Thanks for the good luck wishes!


----------



## Tima (Feb 20, 2007)

Anyone hear anything yet????


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 20, 2007)

Still nothing here.


----------



## h.cal (Feb 21, 2007)

so is it officially the time to give up hope?!...it's looking that way.


----------



## bloater (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah, should think so.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 21, 2007)

So... it was my turn to call Susan Carnival, I guess.

"Probably by the end of next week"

That canÂ´t be right... When I hung up the phone, I kept wondering if she misunderstood me and thought I was asking when they should be done DOING the interviews.

Damn.

Anyone willing to call and confirm?


----------



## bloater (Feb 21, 2007)

on a previous post didnt someone say that the interviews were starting around the 20th of february and then finish sometime in march. this should mean that she was then referring to finishing the portfolios and not the interviews. not meaning to keep flogging a dead horse with this interview issue, but isn't it right that they inform those who applied the earliest, and they are more likely to get in because there are more interview placements free then. Those that are handed in literally on the deadline or just before are the penultimate or ultimate portfolios they look at, and although harder to get an interview, are still being the ones allocated spots. personally i find flogging a dead horse a whole load of fun. dont you. tbk


----------



## duders (Feb 21, 2007)

> but isn't it right that they inform those who applied the earliest, and they are more likely to get in because there are more interview placements free then. Those that are handed in literally on the deadline or just before are the penultimate or ultimate portfolios they look at, and although harder to get an interview, are still being the ones allocated spots.



No, they consider all of the applications at once. There is no advantage to applying earlier or later. I applied on the deadline and had an interview in early March or something like that.


----------



## collegeeditor (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey guys, so I had my interview yesterday and I think it went well. I was myself, I made them laugh and I think I showed them who I was and why I was applying. They said they would let me know in April so now I just wait. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 22, 2007)

Good luck, college editor. Be sure to tell us when you get the results.


----------



## bloater (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks for the reply. just wondering then though, how does it explain the fact that if they consider them all in one haul, some have received notification and already attended interviews, of which there are only 100 spots, when they are still looking through portfolios to decide who might be interviewed. good luck to todos. tbk


----------



## Tima (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi guys, 

I called Tisch and they told me that some people get accepted without interviews. Hmmm...What do you guys think are the chances of that happening? 

Another question: Do they look at your entire portfolio? For example if you sent film do they watch it all? I would hope so, cuz if they dont, they are completely missing out on the point of art. You cannot judge an art work until you view it holistically. So IF they actually do pick and chose which works they will view in full and which they wont, that would defin. be an unfair advantage for some. Hmmmmm...?


----------



## duders (Feb 23, 2007)

> I called Tisch and they told me that some people get accepted without interviews. Hmmm...What do you guys think are the chances of that happening?



I would say very slim. Perhaps they've changed procedures, but I can guarantee that everyone in my class was definitely interviewed. I suspect the same with the class this year. I'm not saying it's possible to not be interviewed and get accepted, but I've never heard of it.



> Another question: Do they look at your entire portfolio? For example if you sent film do they watch it all? I would hope so, cuz if they dont, they are completely missing out on the point of art. You cannot judge an art work until you view it holistically. So IF they actually do pick and chose which works they will view in full and which they wont, that would defin. be an unfair advantage for some. Hmmmmm...?



Well who really knows? Ideally, they'd look at your entire work, but it totally depends on the whim of the reviewer on that day. However, as you move along the application process, I'm sure  your work would be considered entirely.


----------



## h.cal (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone knows when NYU tells the Grad Film applicants whether or not they have got in. I think they interview in February so i guess we have to hear this month?

[EDIT - Tweaked topic title for relevance]


----------



## Ish (Feb 26, 2007)

hey guys. im new on here...andi admit a bit freaked out with this application thing. i am completing a second undergrad at the moment and have applied for the MFA and the MA at tisch. I havent heard anything yet! Should i completely give up? Oh and i got a rejection letter from USC today for the MA in critical studies, so all in all bummed out. Any news anyone?


----------



## copenhagengirl (Feb 26, 2007)

no news from me.. sadly... Duders... how many in your class are international students?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 27, 2007)

Nothing here. Does anyone know, on average, how many applicants they have every year?

Still hoping a little bit.


----------



## Gohanto (Feb 27, 2007)

Just curious, but does anyone know how hard grad film programs look at your undergrad degrees? Or is it mostly what you put in your app?


----------



## duders (Feb 28, 2007)

Did anyone apply to the Singapore campus?


----------



## copenhagengirl (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought about it - but for me a big part of going to tisch is actually being and living in NY - so no...


----------



## Tima (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Duders, do you see dressed up graduate applicants in the Tisch building? Im guessing their interview are still going on? Anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## duders (Mar 2, 2007)

> Originally posted by Tima:
> Hey Duders, do you see dressed up graduate applicants in the Tisch building? Im guessing their interview are still going on? Anyone heard anything yet?



Yes there are candidates milling about on tours (after your interview, they show you the facilities).

The interviews are still going on, but Monday is the last day. I would say that if you haven't heard yet, they probably won't be calling.

I also found out that they definitely don't accept anyone without an interview.


----------



## Tima (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Duders,
I am not surprised that they don't and I really do not understand why Susan Carnival said that...  But anyways, congrats to those that got called.


----------



## Christoph (Mar 4, 2007)

I've gotten a tad little bit anxious reading all the posts on this thread. Are there any international fulbright candidates among you? If so, was anyone picked for an interview or received an early rejection letter?


----------



## cmb (Mar 6, 2007)

SOO close and yet so far...
I got my rejection email today, sort of. While I am no longer a candidate for NYU in NY they offered me an opportunity to interview for Singapore. This is by far the most ironic experience I have ever had. I can't get into the school in the city I was born and raised in, but I've got a shot at going half way 'round the world for the "same education"!! To tell you the truth, I gave up hoping long ago. But I think I'll celebrate my nearly-total-rejection, with a nice glass of red wine...


----------



## Tima (Mar 6, 2007)

Im sorry to hear that Cmb. Singapore hu! 
Wait, what do you mean "kind of" got your email? How do you know you are rejected? I thought they do everything through mail unless your an international student. But you live in New York?


----------



## cmb (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Tima, 

I did, in fact, get a rejection letter via email. Here's an excerpt:

...I deeply regret to inform you that we cannot offer you a place in the incoming graduate film class in New York this year.

You should know, however, that the review committee felt strongly enough about your application to pass you to the second round. This distinction was earned by only a third of the several hundred applications received.

Because of the caliber of your application, you are eligible to be considered for an interview for the NYU Graduate Film Program in Singapore for Fall 2007...

I have to let them know if I am intetrested by March 19th.


----------



## Tima (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh man! Well atleast you made the 3rd cut; Im guessing a lot of us didnt even make that or we would have gotton the same email. Well, you dont seem at all enthused by Singapore;Im guessing your not going to take them up on their offer?  Dont feel hopeless, you can always improve your resume and apply again right? By the way have you  applied anywhere else?


----------



## cmb (Mar 6, 2007)

> O Well, you dont seem at all enthused by Singapore;Im guessing your not going to take them up on their offer?



Well its sort of like biting into a mealy apple; its not what you expect but its what you get. SO even if I interviewed and managed to get in, it is just so impractical and off the radar for me that it is very unlikely I'd go. But, I guess, I am happy to have been offered the opportunity.


----------



## sa (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi, I had an interview with NYU last week but haven't heard anything back yet...


----------



## Tima (Mar 7, 2007)

Dont worry Sa, 

You dont hear anything back till the beginning of April. It should be a mailed letter.


----------



## duders (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally posted by Tima:
> Dont worry Sa,
> 
> You dont hear anything back till the beginning of April. It should be a mailed letter.



you will also probably get an email a couple of days before the letter arrives.


----------



## sa (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info. To clarify, do you mean both acceptance and rejection letters will arrive by mail in the beginning of April and soon before by email?


----------



## collegeeditor (Mar 8, 2007)

Really- an email? Will it say that we got in or will it say to expect the letter in a few days.


----------



## h.cal (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone knows when NYU tells the Grad Film applicants whether or not they have got in. I think they interview in February so i guess we have to hear this month?

[EDIT - Tweaked topic title for relevance]


----------



## Tima (Mar 8, 2007)

Im not sure about email (i think only those who are accepted might get them). But rejections and acceptence letters should be mailed at the same time. (by the way Im not sure, I found all this information by reading through most of the related threads on this forum).


----------



## duders (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't know about getting an email about rejection. I think in that case, it would only be a letter. 

All I know is that I got an email about my acceptance, and it said in a couple of days I would get a letter, and I did.


----------



## RyuPhynix (Mar 11, 2007)

Kay I applied for the grad programme in Singapore. Got shortlisted for interview.

Would be great to hear from any others who applied for Singapore..

No clue what to expect so any advice also much appreciated!!!


----------



## collegeeditor (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Guys!

I got the call! I'm in! Thank God I get to quit my job and start making movies!!!!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## RyuPhynix (Mar 15, 2007)

CONGRATS to collegeeditor... that's brilliant!!

my interview's not till mar 29th... *cross fingers*


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 15, 2007)

Congratulations, Collegeeditor! Great news, indeed!

I, on the other hand, got my rejection e-mail today. But thereÂ´s always next year.

By the way, does anybody know if theyÂ´re able or willing to give you any feedback at all on why your application wasnÂ´t accepted?

Congratulations again, Collegeeditor! Enjoy!


----------



## sa (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi, has anyone heard or not heard from NYU yet? I interviewed but haven't heard back yet and now I'm really nervous as it seems collegeeditor has heard and another friend of a friend also heard about her acceptance on Friday.


----------



## Elizabeht Livingston (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey guys so im new here and quite behind all o you, im based in singapore, so i thought it would be a good idea to apply here itself... but seems to me like this is the third cousin of the real Tisch...anyway i got a call for an interview on like Wednesday.. and i'm quite clue less about how to prepare, i completed my economics degree 2 years ago and since then have been working on film and theatre...any advice... tense tense tense!


----------



## Elizabeht Livingston (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey cmb sounds to me like the Singapore Tisch is the step cousin of the real tisch  but whu dont u come to singapore its a nice city...very prim and proper though little adventure but it has its qualities...the biggest plus is that you can travel to all these cool countries around like laos cambodia, and others in the mekong region which are fascinatiog...u should really consider this option... did u apply to columbia for the film program...thats equally good i hear.


----------



## cmb (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey Elizabeth,  I have actually briefly been there -- in the airport , on the way to Vietnam-- and I do love that part of the world and am looking forward to going back... on vacation. BUT I am going to interview in April definitely for the experience and to see if I actually get in... but I can't say what I'll do until it happens. And, no, I did not apply for Columbia. Their program (and anyone who feels compelled, correct me if I am wrong) is heavy on the writing and directing; I'm not interested in those things.


----------



## Anxious (Mar 29, 2007)

I had an interview at the end of February, but I still haven't heard anything yet.  Is anyone else in the same boat as me?  Any idea whether it's a positive or negative sign?


----------



## Anxious (Apr 2, 2007)

I've been waitlisted at NYU.  Anyone have an idea of what the chances are of getting in?


----------



## sa (Apr 6, 2007)

Any other NYU waitlist kids in the forum? Does anyone know how many people get waitlisted?


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Apr 12, 2007)

I've interviewed for Tisch Singapore.  Anybody else?  Is anyone definitely going to Singapore?  Nobody's mentioned it here in a while.


----------



## bilalka (Apr 15, 2007)

hey i just interviewed for singapore on the 9th, it went okay, i dont think i did so well on some of the questions.  how did yours go?


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Apr 15, 2007)

hey bilalka,

I don't know.  My first impression was that it went well, but the more I think about it the more I think maybe it went badly.  I was super nervous.  I wish there'd been time to answer a few questions more thoroughly.     

I've just decided that it's no use trying to guess.  You know, it was one of the best days of my life just being there.  I feel happy about that no matter which way it goes.


----------



## bilalka (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah man i completely understand what you mean, the time seemed to just disappear 30 mins went by like nothing.. i felt like i needed like a whole day to get my point accross...


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Apr 15, 2007)

On second thought, let's talk about the details of the interview after we hear back.  Sorry.  For people who haven't interviewed yet, it should probably be a surprise.


----------



## bilalka (Apr 15, 2007)

my god you are right. hehe


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Apr 16, 2007)

bilalka -- yeah, sorry about that.  I don't know how many more interviews they have to do, but just in case.

But good luck to you.  One thing I've been keeping in mind is that in case I don't make it, at least they saw some merit in my application.  Which is encouraging for next year.  I didn't apply anywhere else, so...


----------



## h.cal (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone knows when NYU tells the Grad Film applicants whether or not they have got in. I think they interview in February so i guess we have to hear this month?

[EDIT - Tweaked topic title for relevance]


----------



## RyuPhynix (Apr 16, 2007)

hey! I interviewed for Singapore!!! They said I'd hear back FOR SURE on May 1st if I make it.


----------



## bilalka (Apr 16, 2007)

thats cool how'd the interview go?


----------



## RyuPhynix (Apr 16, 2007)

well i blanked out for bits of it!!!! arrgghhhhh
well, cross fingers and toes 

did you have to go to Singapore for the interview?


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Apr 16, 2007)

I interviewed in New York.  Blanked out a little too.  Awesome you applied from Japan.


----------



## bilalka (Apr 17, 2007)

no i interviewed in new york, so cool that they are trying to get people who live in the area already, awesome how far is that from japan?


----------



## RyuPhynix (Apr 17, 2007)

There were a couple of us who flew down to Singapore for interviews 28,29 & 30th March. My flight there took about 6 hours from Japan. Apart from interview there was also architect talk about campus site and 1 day tour of Singapore.

Some stats if you're interested...
According to official local press, Tisch received 300 applicants for its Singapore program, 97 were shortlisted for interviews and 36 final slots. That gives each of us about 1 in 3 chance??

Anyways, hoping for good news..

cheers


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey guys,

My name is Warren and I'm new to this board, though I really wish I knew about it last fall when I started working on my applications.

I applied to Singapore and interviewed there on March 28.  Actually, mine was the first interview in Singapore and I was pretty nervous!  I agree with you all, that 30 minutes was pretty short, especially since I flew 20 hours from Los Angeles.  I felt like it took me half an hour just to get warmed up!  

They did not ask me to make up a story from a photo, though I know other candidates who interviewed that day got that one.  Of course after the interview I thought of all the ways I could have responded better to their questions, but no point second guessing now.  

I feel like it's an excrutiating wait to May 1st.  Has anyone thought of trying to send in any supplemental stuff to the interviewers, like a letter confirming your intentions to attend their school and perhaps some better answers to the questios asked during the interview?  I wouldn't want to do something like that if it would harm my chances though.

Well, to anyone who is in the same boat as me, good luck come May Day!


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 18, 2007)

> Some stats if you're interested...
> According to official local press, Tisch received 300 applicants for its Singapore program, 97 were shortlisted for interviews and 36 final slots. That gives each of us about 1 in 3 chance??



I heard differently from one of the other candidates I met in Singapore who got some info I believe from the interview committee.  

He told me that about 70 were shortlisted and that 35 would be selected, so I like those 50/50 odds better than 1 in 3.  Also, he was told that only about 20 of the 70 went to Singapore to interview.


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Warren, good luck for Singapore.  I was an applicant to the N.Y. program initially -- rejected from that but given an interview for Singapore.  And I know a number of other Singapore applicants were also NY applicants initially, so the applicant pool may be a little larger.    

Parts of my interview seemed to go well, parts didn't.  I'm just trying not to think about it.    

So, you're in L.A., with all the big L.A. film schools, what made you apply to Singapore?


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, I did apply to AFI and I found out yesterday I'm on the waitlist for screenwriting.  We'll see what happens with that.  

I did my undergrad at UCLA (not in film though) and was not interested in going back there.  I didn't have my materials ready in time for USC.  I didn't know about Chapman until too late.  And I grew up in Valencia where Cal Arts is and didn't feel like moving back in with my parents who still live there!

Jerry, did you go to Singapore too or did you interview in NY?  Also, who interviewed you?


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Apr 19, 2007)

I had Tintori, Jannelli and Anania.  Anania will be teaching in Singapore.  Interviewed in NY, and it was really sort of bitter sweet to be there, since I'd applied for NY.  But there are brilliant reasons for doing film outside of the U.S. and someone on the airplane told me Singapore is amazing.  In fact, if I don't make it this year, I think I may choose Singapore over New York for next year's app.  

How'd you like Singapore on your brief visit?


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 19, 2007)

I had Tintori, Jennfer Ruff and Michael Burke.  Ruff and Burke I imagine will be teaching in Singapore too if they came all that way to interview there.

I forgot to mention why I applied to Singapore.  Well, I wanted to apply somewhere outside of LA, and of course NY came to mind.  But when I saw the info on Singapore on NYU's site and read that applicants had to choose one campus only, there was no hesitation in me choosing Singapore.

I'm half Malaysian, and Singapore is an island at the southern-most tip of the Malaysian peninsula (they're connected by a causeway bridge).  Even though Singapore is now an independent country, there are long historical ties between the two countries and there are still ethnic Malays who live in Singapore.  

My entire mother's side of the family lives in Malaysia, but since I've been raised in the west, I've only spent a combined 2 months or less with them over my 27 years.  The opportunity to live so close to them and learn about my roots while at the same time honing my creative talents just proved to be too irresistable to turn down applying for.  Where else could I learn about an unknown part of my background and film it at the same time?  Where my family live is only an hour plane ride from Singapore.

Also, Singapore is the perfect place to be able to explore that part of the world.  Hong Kong, Shanghi, Seoul, Delhi, Tokyo, Sydney, and many more places are all a max 6-7 hour flight away.  From LA, those places are always going to be 15-20 hour flights, and expensive.  Plus, so many of the other students are from those places--I know because I got a chance to meet some of the candidates while I was there.  Spring break and your Australian or Japanese classmate is going home and has a couch you can crash on for the week--awesome!

That's all good because one of the only negatives is Singapore itself.  It's a very clean, very westernized place and would be a very comfortable transition for a westerner moving to Asia.  But it's very small--the island is about the same size as London, and one gets the feeling that in about a week you could see all there is to see there.  

I asked one of the Singaporean candidates how he liked living there.  He replied it can be a little boring.  The government is not exactly Big Brother, but they are kind of heavy handed.  Living in a big American city like LA or Chicago, one can easily take for granted all the amazing culture and entertainment offered us.  Singapore might be one of the world's premiere shopping destinations, but not exactly an artistic one, which is one of the reasons NYU's going there.  The government is trying really hard to turn the island into a place that is nuturing and supportive to the arts, hence the invitation to NYU to eventually bring their entire Tisch school to Singapore over the next decade or so, starting with the film production dept.

The actual campus is not ready yet but will by by the time the school year starts.  After the interviews, there was a presentation given by the architects doing the work.  When I saw the artist mock-ups of the building along with photos of the site, it all because a lot more real to me.  The building is going to be sweet and the few other candidates I met there were all really cool--me and one other fellow were the only Americans and everyone else was from all around the globe.  We got together for dinner that night and spent the next 4 hours talking about movies.  I can only imagine how amazing the experience of actually studying there will be.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Apr 19, 2007)

You certainly sound like a good fit for the program -- family in the region and everything.  

I'm not worried about Singapore being boring or too small or something.  No matter what size it is, it isn't as over photographed (at least, for Americans) as New York.  Americans don't typically have a mental image of Singapore already in their heads.  To me, its unfamiliarity is a big plus.    

Look, if we all get in, we'll go drink a beer in Tokyo or Hong Kong.  Or, heck, Singapore.  But no cigarette butts on the sidewalk!  No jaywalking!


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 19, 2007)

Ha, the best posted law I saw in Singapore was "Individuals not allowed to carry commercial quantities of chewing gum."  Guess I won't be stocking up on Juicy Fruit at Costco before I go!


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Apr 19, 2007)

haha -- yeah, I know, they're insane about chewing gum.  Man, they hate chewing gum.  DO NOT bring chewing gum into Singapore, whatever you do.


----------



## Ilis (Apr 19, 2007)

hey guys...I'm also a Singapore applicant from Texas. I interviewed in NY two weeks ago, and they also told me that they would be notifying people May 1st..As far as how it went, I don't know..there were a couple of questions that caught me off guard. I'm really excited, nervous, and impatient..so close.


----------



## RyuPhynix (Apr 19, 2007)

hey! I've been living in Japan but I'm Singaporean... and Singapore's definitely NOT BORING..

hahhahaa... the other Singaporean you met probably has been going the wrong places

the wait is so AGONIZING!!!! 10 more days!!!


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey, if I get in, it's going to be most exciting 3+ years of my life, so I don't expect to bored for one minute.

I hear you on the wait.  Funny how time seems stretched to infinitiy when waiting on something like this, but our 30 minute interviews seemed to go by in an instant.


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Apr 21, 2007)

RyuPhynix -- did you apply to any other film schools?  Any schools in Japan, any in the States?


----------



## RyuPhynix (Apr 21, 2007)

nope... I only applied to NYU Singapore. It's the only school I want to get into at the moment.

If that doesn't work out, I'm gonna study investments...

it's a now or never with me for this one.

and yourself?


----------



## h.cal (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone knows when NYU tells the Grad Film applicants whether or not they have got in. I think they interview in February so i guess we have to hear this month?

[EDIT - Tweaked topic title for relevance]


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Apr 21, 2007)

Film or investments?  Wow.  Well, I really hope they accept you in that case.  What's the story behind that?   

If I don't get into Singapore this year I'll be applying to NYU again.  Trying to get my friends here together for another little production so I can have a stronger portfolio next time around.  I think next year I'll apply to other schools as well.


----------



## bilalka (Apr 22, 2007)

does anyone actually have anything they put in their portfolio up on the net?  i'd be interested in seeing what kind of work everyone else is doing


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't have anything posted.  My portfolio included one ten-minute, silent, narrative, 16mm film -- my first short film, actually, though not the first film I worked on.  It has tons of flaws and is quite clearly amateur work.


----------



## RyuPhynix (Apr 22, 2007)

hahhahahh, I guess I'm one of those practical creative types... lol, how do you explain that...??


Anyways, my undergraduate degree was in Business Management.. I majored in Marketing and Law. To be honest I've very little experience in film... my background is actually in theatre I've done alot of acting and singing but the arts have always been  in my blood stage/music/film and NYU just felt like a natural next step especially when it's right at my back door how can I not take advantage of it.

Unfortunately I've no portfolio to show of unless you're interested in my theatre and music works. I submitted photographs for my application and they were pictures I took randomly from my holidays. I am nervous other applicants are so accomplished already and my background is kinda different I'm a clean slate at this (which I'm very excited about)

Hey Warren, I checked out your website but everytime I try to load the film my Firefox kept having to shut down.

but yeah I'd love to see your works if any!!!


cheers!


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey RyuPhynix,

Not sure what the problem is.  I just tried it in firefox in my computer and the films load OK.  Are you using a PC or a Mac?  Also, do you have Windows Media Player 9 or higher installed?  If so it should work OK.  Or you could try another browser.  Let me know if it works out.


----------



## RyuPhynix (Apr 22, 2007)

hey!!! it's my internet connection problem! i can view them now... working perfectly!


----------



## L4 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hiya,

I've been reading these forums for the past few months and couldn't resist signing up. I also applied to NYU's grad film program and was invited to interview this past Feb.(only school). However, I've been waitlisted and have opted to be placed on the waiting list for both NYU's campus as well as Singapore's campus. In a way it's like applying to two schools for the price of one. If I don't get in, I'll still make films and reapply this year for next year. As I end my rant, I'd like to say it's so awesome to read about how supportive and informative everyone is on this site inn regard to filmmaking and film schools. This kind of spirit and ethusiasm for the art and craft is wonderful. Keep up the good work and good luck for those waiting for an answer or have been admitted into their repsective film programs.


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey L4, congrats on getting this far.  A couple questions for you:

How were you notified, letter, email?

And were you given the chance to be waitlisted for just NY or just Singapore or both?


----------



## L4 (Apr 23, 2007)

Warren, thanks a bunch. The same goes out to you. To answer your questions, I was notified by email and I was given the option to be placed on the waitlist for NYU, Singapore, or both. I opted to be placed on both waiting lists. At this time, I've yet to get a response.


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 25, 2007)

Just got the call from John Tintori at NYU--I'm in at Singapore!  Wow!  I'm so pleased.  He told me their finished with their initial decisions and people who got in are being notified by phone and everyone will receive something in the mail next week.


----------



## bilalka (Apr 25, 2007)

wow, congrats!


----------



## RyuPhynix (Apr 25, 2007)

OK! I'm ultra nervous... got mail from John Tintori asking me to call him...

hope its gd news... 

nerves so wrecked now!!!!


----------



## RyuPhynix (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh i forgot!!!!


CONGRATS WARREN!!!


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks RyuPhynix.  I'm hoping that if you got an email asking to call him, it's good news!


----------



## RyuPhynix (Apr 25, 2007)

i swear i'm totally spazing out... can't call till 12 hours from now coz of time difference...
it's going to be a loooooooong day!!


so you coming to Singapore?


----------



## RyuPhynix (Apr 26, 2007)

IM IN IM IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats, that's great.  Since I haven't heard, I'm assuming I didn't make it.  Oh well.  Best to you guys.


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 26, 2007)

RyuPhynix, congrats!


----------



## Shivani (Apr 26, 2007)

hi everyone...my friend just told me about this post..pity i didnt know about it earlier... its really quite informative...im spazzing too!!!but hope for the best....i got my notification by mail that i'm in singapore on the 7th of april since i asked for early notification (as im applying for external funding which required an answer by 10 april)....but i just yesterday recived an email from john tintori asking to call him....so am a bit confused...since im quite the spazzing paranoid neurotic..im really wondering....it cant be to withdraw the offer can it? they cant do that right..then why does he want me to call..... i mean why would he want me to call him...any ideas anyone...warren and ryu u guys got in congratss.... im in too unless...this is driving me insane


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 26, 2007)

Shivani, I believe the calls he was making were as a personal courtesy for everyone NYU is initially inviting into the program.  He said that everyone, whether they got in or not, will get an official letter next week.  He was probably just going down the list, emailing and calling everyone who got in and didn't notice that you had already been notified.  I wouldn't worry about it, that is at least until you call him back and speak to him.


----------



## h.cal (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone knows when NYU tells the Grad Film applicants whether or not they have got in. I think they interview in February so i guess we have to hear this month?

[EDIT - Tweaked topic title for relevance]


----------



## RyuPhynix (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey, I hear you Shivani!! The emailing is pretty mean hahaha, I get some 'cryptic' message asking me to call by John Tintori and for a WHOLE 12 hours I was left guessing whether I was in or not!

But think Warren's right... he's just making calls out of courtesy and you shouldn't worry. 

seems like I'll be getting some really ace classmates.. where u from in India?


----------



## yc1911 (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh my god!   So good to see you here, Shivani.  This is Jean, campus site tour in Singapore, remember?!  I received your email and was really happy for you then.  I don't think you need to worry.  Your Tisch-SG acceptance is obviously certain.  Just relax and be prepared to enjoy Singapore.  Best wishes to your funding application.

While you have been accepted to your dream school, I am going to USC Production next spring.  Isn't is perfect that we're both accepted by our first choice!  After the whole process is finished, I will write a email, hoping to hear good news from others.  They're so passionate for both film and Tisch-SG, and I think Tisch-SG just can't miss them.

Congrats, Warren, Ryu, and Shivani.  May the best Asian filming experience with you all.  Ha!


----------



## Anxious (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi,

For those who've been waitlisted at NYU, have you heard anything?  Or if you've called in, have they said when you should anticipate hearing about your status.  I'm waitlisted for the New York campus.


----------



## Shivani (Apr 27, 2007)

heyy jean gret to hear from you..wish you would hve also come to singapore though..but i guess u should be where ure meant to go..lets keep in touch...

warren, ryu...thank u both for the moral support guys... spazzing is over...the email wasnt infact fake as i had suspected..hehehe..i spoke to john and he said it was just to once again tell me..bla bla bla...u guys know the orientation is on the 3rd of september...anyway im going to get down to housing and all on monday...just relax and enjoy the weekend,...oh well much stress was involved past few months.... ryu i stay in new delhi... the capital city...its nice u people should visit.... congrats to us!

hey anxious while speaking to john he mentioned that they just finished the final decisions 2 -3 days ago...so im guessing if ure on waitlist u wont hear before monday because right now they're probably calling the ones who made it in the first list..and once some of those guys drop out...they call u... so pray enough drop out and go to usc or something...tho my best advice to you would be just to call the office or susan carnival on monday..they re usually very honest and helpful./..best of luck to you then.


----------



## Shivani (Apr 27, 2007)

hey jean that word was great by the way..typo error..sorry!


----------



## Warren Tessler (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Ryu,

You're from Singapore, right?  What can you tell me about housing?  I did not make it to the orientation put on by the Singapore government regarding being a foreign student there, where I think they went over student housing.  Do you know anything about it?  What's the average cost for a decent studio or one-bedroom apartment?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## tats (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Everyone - i've been following these discussions since March when I had my interview at Tisch. I'm now on the waitlist for the NYC campus.

ANXIOUS - i'm in the same boat as you. Did you contact them yet? I'm kind of thinking if it's been this long, it's not a good sign. But it's my first choice, so I have to stay hopeful. Let me know what happened? I'm too nervous to call. I don't want to hear bad news


----------



## Anxious (Apr 30, 2007)

Tats:

I haven't contacted them yet.  Too nervous, like you!  I wouldn't get too worried about how long it's been.  From reading messages from people on the board who've been accepted at other places, it looks like they're still making up their minds.  I imagine in the next few weeks, once people have sent in their deposits, we'll hear.


----------



## Shivani (Apr 30, 2007)

hey guys.. a friend of mine was on waitlist at NYU but for some other program, so im just guessing, but in her experience calling kinda reminded admissions that ure still interested..so sometimes its a good idea to do that..it worked in her case...so no harm trying if there s nothing to lose....hope this helps! all the best..


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (May 1, 2007)

Man, I'm totally psyched to get my formal rejection from NYU today.  That should be a blast.


----------



## tats (May 1, 2007)

Jerry- how do you know? Did you already get an email or something?


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (May 1, 2007)

Oh, well, it seems like the accepted people were all given phone calls a few days ago.  By the way, I'm only talking about the Singapore applicants.  I'm going by what was posted earlier in this thread.  Plus, at my interview I was told I'd hear by May 1.

Sorry if that freaked you out.  Are you waiting on Singapore or New York?


----------



## tats (May 1, 2007)

I see. No, I'm waiting on the NYC campus not Singapore. That program seems really interesting, but I just can't imagine moving that far right now. Did you call them? I'm wondering if sending an email to Susan Carnival is too passive. It's true tho, it's getting to be a bit late. 

Shivani - you're probably right about calling tho. Thats what a couple people have said. I did, however, sending a detailed thank you to each of the interviewers and a second letter that included my decision to stay on the waitlist. Plus, I had a third letter of recommendation sent. So - i don't want to overdue it.


----------



## Anxious (May 1, 2007)

Well, I overcame my nervousness and called Susan Carnival.  She said that those people who've been admitted have to send in their deposits by today.  Within the next day or two, they'll be able to determine the size of the class and whether anyone on the waitlist will be accepted.  She said that someone from the graduate admissions office will contact you about whether you've been accepted or whether you'd like to continue to stay on the waitlist.


----------



## bilalka (May 4, 2007)

anyone get asked if they want to be on the wait list for singapore?  i just got asked and was wondering if anyone else perhaps did.


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, me too.


----------



## L4 (May 5, 2007)

i was placed on the waitlist for the NYU campus as well as the Singapore campus.


----------



## cmb (May 5, 2007)

Waitlisted for Singapore. this post should be  renamed NYU - Tisch Grad Film Limbo.


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (May 5, 2007)

L4 - I applied to NY initially, but they offered me an interview for Singapore instead.  Hey, did you interview for NY or for Singapore or for both?  And how do you think they made those decisions? 

bilalka - a while ago you asked me about my interview and I didn't answer because people were still interviewing.  (I think it was you.)  But to answer your question now, yes, I had to make up a story on the spot, though I wasn't asked to work from a picture.


----------



## L4 (May 5, 2007)

Jerry, I interviewed for the NYU campus. However when I was notified that I'd been waitlisted, I was given the option of being placed on one or both. I opted for both campuses. Still haven't heard anything. I've been coming to this forum for the past couple of months just to get an idea on what may be going on with this. I'm sure there may be more that have been waitlisted that doesn't have any knowledge of this site.


----------



## h.cal (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone knows when NYU tells the Grad Film applicants whether or not they have got in. I think they interview in February so i guess we have to hear this month?

[EDIT - Tweaked topic title for relevance]


----------



## sa (May 5, 2007)

I spoke with Susan Carnival on Friday about the NYU new york waitlist and she said that because of commencement activities we probably won't hear until the end of next week for waitlist results...she said no one on the waitlist for nyc has been contacted yet....anyone hear otherwise recently?


----------



## Anxious (May 5, 2007)

Nothing yet.


----------



## tats (May 6, 2007)

same - I called and she said they wouldn't even look at the waitlist until next week. Limbo land continues.....


----------



## Warren Tessler (May 7, 2007)

Hey guys,

I got my offical acceptance letter from NYU today for Singapore and it says the deadline to send in the deposit is May 24th.  So those on the Singapore Waitlist should hopefully hear some news soon before and after that date.  Good luck!


----------



## tats (May 9, 2007)

Susan Carnival called today and I have been admitted!! Amazing... i'm still in shock. 

Good luck to everyone! I've really appreciated this site, even though i'd hardly posted


----------



## RyuPhynix (May 9, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS tats!!! you deserve it   !!


----------



## sa (May 9, 2007)

congrats tats! anyone else hear?


----------



## collegeeditor (May 9, 2007)

Congrats Tats! 
Now all you have to worry about is how your going to pay for the 4-5 years! Lol!
See you in September!


----------



## Warren Tessler (May 9, 2007)

Tats, right on!


----------



## Shivani (May 10, 2007)

way to go tats! and welcome to the "trying to figure out where to get all this money from" club...its a great leap from limbo land though im with you on that)LOL!!...i think someone should actually make a movie on the JOURNEY TO FILM SCHOOL..its got everything-drama, action, mystery all the elements for a block buster..
I just had one agency i was relying on part funding turm me down... im considering selling all my clothes now...any one have any other ideas as to how to raise tuition money )


----------



## yc1911 (May 10, 2007)

hey I like the club.


----------



## cmb (May 11, 2007)

So I removed my name from the wait list for Singapore today... I guess this frees up a space for someone else? Anyways, best of luck to all of you still waiting and to those of you who got in: kick some serious film-ass!

cheers


----------



## RyuPhynix (May 12, 2007)

ok, today I got my official acceptance letter (for Tisch Asia) in the mail... FINALLY!

I'm checking "I accept" 

cheers


----------



## Melanie (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi all:

I just fished out this thread and lived through the ups and downs of everyone's decision-waiting time. I thought I would revive it now because I'm curious if those who were so anxious and excited to get into both NYU NY or Asia are happy or at least satisfied after their first year? I'm sort of beginning the application process now, and I'm very curious to hear impressions of NYU New York or Asia from those currently attending (even if you weren't part of this thread before). 

Specifically, could you tell me about projects you've worked on your first year? Do you find the program oriented either toward or away from the mainstream? Are there any aspects of the program that you particularly like or dislike? 

Thanks!
Melanie


----------



## duders (Nov 2, 2008)

> Specifically, could you tell me about projects you've worked on your first year? Do you find the program oriented either toward or away from the mainstream? Are there any aspects of the program that you particularly like or dislike?



Melanie, the first year curriculum is this:
Fall Semester - a four minute MOS B&W 16mm film. It must be shot only exterior, no lights no dialogue.
Spring Semester - a 5 minute observational documentary. No 'talking head' interviews. Also a 5 minute adaptation of a short story (chosen from a book of short stories).

The program is really geared towards writer/director independent filmmaking. As a result, and by virtue of the students accepted, the films made are usually very personal drama. However, people are making 'mainstream' films in the program. But I guess it really depends on what you mean by 'mainstream'. If there are about 36 people in a class, some make horror, some make comedies... pretty much every genre is represented. But like I said, the emphasis is placed on the voice of the writer/director.

I think one of the disappointments of the program is just how little support you get from the department. Then again, it could be part of their plan, since you learn independent filmmaking. The onus really is on you. They give you access to the equipment & insurance, but it's up to you to raise any more money that you will need to rent additional gear (if you want it), pay for food and other stuff. 
With that being said, after every project you realize how much you've learned and how much you've become a better filmmaker.

The greatest thing about the program, is no doubt the other students. They assemble a class of astounding people with interesting perspectives and life stories. That's why NYU has the name it has today.


----------



## duders (Nov 3, 2008)

> Originally posted by Arash Sahba:
> That's exactly why I want to goto NYU. I'm really concerned cause my film concept takes place in another country. I hope they read into the context of what I want to say rather than how i want to say it.



I can assure you that a large percentage of applicants are from countries outside the USA, so they are used to stories outside. They are more interested in your storytelling abilities than where it is set. Also, what you are writing is just a concept, you are definitely not expected to make these films.


----------



## Melanie (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks duders, your response is really helpful. Now I see where the portfolio requirement for 4 min MOS exterior-setting story synopsis comes from. 

A question on what you say about emphasis on writing/directing. From what I understand, one of the primary differences between NYU and Columbia is that Columbia is very geared towards writing and directing, while NYU emphasizes every aspect of filmmaking, from sound, to lighting, producing, etc. Can you speak to that presumed difference? Would you say that's true, and/or are there other differences between the schools? 

Thanks!


----------



## duders (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally posted by Melanie:
> Thanks duders, your response is really helpful. Now I see where the portfolio requirement for 4 min MOS exterior-setting story synopsis comes from.
> 
> A question on what you say about emphasis on writing/directing. From what I understand, one of the primary differences between NYU and Columbia is that Columbia is very geared towards writing and directing, while NYU emphasizes every aspect of filmmaking, from sound, to lighting, producing, etc. Can you speak to that presumed difference? Would you say that's true, and/or are there other differences between the schools?
> Thanks!



The assumption about Columbia and NYU as above, is somewhat incorrect. 

From stereotypes, I would say that Columbia really stresses writing, whereas NYU really stresses directing. 

The reality is that both programs produce writer/directors.

However, the big difference is that NYU really does stress all aspects of filmmaking. You will learn how to be a director of photography, how to record sound etc...

In fact, Columbia students frequently ask NYU students to shoot their films/crew. It doesn't usually go the other way.

If you are certain that all you want to do is write, I would say Columbia is the way to go. However, if you want to write/direct and learn filmmaking I think NYU has a better experience. You will become very proficient in skills that will help you pay the rent while you're waiting for your big break.


----------



## Soffia Olsen (Nov 5, 2008)

yo duders,

I found this post from you about applying to NYU in another thread:
"I submitted photos, just various pictures that I've done over a couple of years. There was no cohesion to it."

Can I ask...Did you make a choice between submitting photographs versus submitting a reel? And did photographs(creative portfolio) came up during your interview at Tisch??  


I'm considering applying (for my MFA at nyu etc.) a year or two after I graduate and while I'm enrolled in a program that has allowed me to make some short films with 16mm, my creative work in photo is much stronger (I've been photographing for a long time).  

But be cause of the diversity of subjects/images/doc. projects etc., I'm wondering how I'll go about selecting the final images. Any advice you have here would be awesome. Thx!


----------



## Melanie (Nov 6, 2008)

duders thank you so much for your help with my questions, i really appreciate it.


----------



## h.cal (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone knows when NYU tells the Grad Film applicants whether or not they have got in. I think they interview in February so i guess we have to hear this month?

[EDIT - Tweaked topic title for relevance]


----------



## duders (Nov 7, 2008)

> Originally posted by Soffia Olsen:
> Can I ask...Did you make a choice between submitting photographs versus submitting a reel? And did photographs(creative portfolio) came up during your interview at Tisch??



I submitted photos because I had never made a film before. Didn't have access to a DV or film camera, but had tons of pictures that I had taken with my point and shoot digital camera. So I submitted what I thought were the best of those pictures.

They didn't really ask me questions about them, however, one of the committee members did make comments about them. The others said that they had not seen them at all.

I think some of the committee members know who you are, but others are deliberately left in the dark to your admissions package so they can only judge based on your interview.


----------



## gloria (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,everybody.I am applying for Film Production Program this year too.In fact,my experience is mainly on documentary instead of features.And my job is acted as a fixer,assistant director and production coordinator.I am wondering if it will help my application or not.
Thanks a lot for all your msg.They are really a great help to me.BTW.Tisch seems to be really hot!


----------



## millsaj (May 14, 2010)

Hey RyuPhynix- were you on the waitlist for NYU Asia?  I've contacted them a few times trying to find out when waitlist decisions would be made but I haven't heard anything.


----------

